# Problem mit einigen Spielen unter Win 7 Ult. x64



## TReddragon (19. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag...
Wie besagt habe ich bei einigen Spielen ein und dasselbe Problem...
Wenn ich das Spiel starte (habe Admin-Rechte + alle Kompatibilitätsmoden ausprobiert) bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und mein Rechner hängt sich auf nach ca 1min. auf...
Es kommt kein Ton vom Spiel...
Ich merk nur wenn ich nur wenn ich eine Taste auf geht wirklich nichts mehr...
Kein Task Manager, Alt+Tab, Alt + F4, ...
Das Problem trat bei mir auch gleich nach der Installation von Win 7 auf.
Bei folgenden Spielen hab ichs festgestellt:
Komplette Call of Duty Serie, Europa Universalis III...
Hab das mittlerweile ein Viertel Jahr und bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...
Ich hab Win Vista 64Bit Ult. parallel laufen und da laufen die unten erwähnten Spiele problemlos.

Technische Daten:
4 GB RAM ( 2x800 DDR2 ADATA + 1x1066 OCZ)
NVidia Geforce 8800 GTS(g92)
Intel E8400
Win 7 64 Bit Ult.
Gigabyte EP35 DS3

Hab überall die neuesten Treiber und Patches laufen...

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe...


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Temp geguckt ? irgentwas übertaktet ?


----------



## TReddragon (24. Februar 2010)

Hab nen Alpenföhn Großglockner drinne...
Da wird die CPU nicht über 60 Grad heiß...
Ist auch nichts übertaktet...
Grafikkarte ist vom Hersteller übertaktet...
--> XFX 8800 GTS XXX war das glaub ich...

Ich bin echt ratlos...
Außerdem unter Vista laufen die alle problemlos...
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte... Ist das ich noch irgendein Programm benötige, dass alle die Spiele benötigen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2010)

zufälligerweise comodo firewall am laufen ?


----------



## TReddragon (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja danke, dass war ungefähr mein Problem... Aus irgendeinem Grund startet Comodo nicht mehr richtig zum Systemstart...
-->Sperrt (weil es ja nicht 100 przentig startet) die Abfrage von Comodo, ob man dem Programm Zugriff auf die Festplatte geben möchte...
Lösung: Hab Comodo als Admin gestartet und dann die Abfrage bestätigt


----------



## TReddragon (10. Januar 2011)

Hab nun Comodo ganz heruntergeworfen... Grund: Bei der neuesten Version bereitete dies noch mehr Probleme...
Irgendwie verträgt sich die Firewall nicht mit manchen Installationsanwendungen


----------

